
The Journal of Irreproducible Results - DrScump
http://www.jir.com/
======
joepvd
How about the "show not tell"-principle on the landing page? Got tired of
reading "science humor" without anything to trick me into considering an
absurd result?

------
reuven
This was always a fun read; I think that it was about 20 years ago that a
falling out among the editors led to a split between IJR and the Annals of
Improbable Research, now best known for their annual Ig Nobel prizes.

I got the "best of IJR" book many years ago, and continue to tell people about
one article in particular: "National Geographic: The Doomsday Machine." You
can read it here:
[http://www.jir.com/geographic.html](http://www.jir.com/geographic.html)

In short, so many people in the Northeastern US subscribe to National
Geographic, and never throw it out, that the continent is in danger of tipping
over.

------
DrScump
The Funniest Graph Contest winner: All Theories Proven With One Graph

[http://www.jir.com/graph_contest/index.html](http://www.jir.com/graph_contest/index.html)

------
johansch
"The rule for length is simple: write it for what it's worth. Include
everything that ought to be there, and then stop. Don't leave out anything
that helps the article, but don't pad, either."

------
hatmatrix
Fun concept but "Subscribe" link littered throughout text was pretty brutal.

